# Prayers still needed!



## Fred (Jul 14, 2008)

Went to Dartmouth-Hitchcock today but still don't have any definitive answers. They are doing the best they can. I had a CT scan today and met with a surgeon. He looked at the scan and saw some spots on my liver but could not definitively tell what they were. So the upshot is, he will meet with the radiologist and have him read it and meet with the team of drs tomorrow and decide whether or not they will do a laproscopy biopsy either this friday or next tuesday. From what the surgeon said is, some people just do have spots on their liver and they mean nothing [i am really hoping this is the case] because if it is cancer they will not operate if its on the liver. They didn't find anything else though and that is good. They will call tomorrow afternoon to set up what they plan to do [i still have to be there this thursday]. Either way I am home and I am clipping horses and if they plan on doing surgery tuesday I AM GOING TO AREA 1 THIS WEEKEND! If they decide on friday oh, well I tried! Keep the prayers coming and thank you all so much. Love to all, Linda


----------



## minie812 (Jul 14, 2008)

Linda...HUGE PRAYERS FROM KANSAS ....


----------



## Barbie (Jul 14, 2008)

Prayers continuing Linda! Sure hope that one day I can meet you. You just hang strong and believe that you WILL beat this.

Barbie


----------



## Gini (Jul 14, 2008)

Prayers coming to you from Arizona.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jul 14, 2008)

Prayers from my house to yours.


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 14, 2008)

Continuing to keep you in my prayers for as long as you want/need me to.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Linda- Praying that the spots on your liver mean nothing! Keep up the positive attitude and the best of luck whatever the next few days bring. We have another committment this weekend so we won't see you at Area I either way.

Mary


----------



## Equuisize (Jul 14, 2008)

You continue to be in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 14, 2008)

Linda--I hope I can see you Friday and hug you in person!!

If not--this will have to do:  [SIZE=18pt]{{{{{{{{{{HUG}}}}}}}}}} [/SIZE]


----------



## Boss Mare (Jul 14, 2008)

((hugs & thoughts))


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 14, 2008)

Will continue to pray! The power of prayer from all these horse people is amazing!!


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## Fred (Jul 14, 2008)

Thank you all so very much. I go up and down and when I am down you all bring me up where I need to be. What a great forum family. Thank you. Linda


----------



## Russ (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey Linda....I was just thinking of you!



My farrier was out trimming my mini's and it is so hot...we were both sweating in the shade....the last horse was cranky-from the heat and my mind was just wandering and I kept thinking of you/how you came out today.

I come in after I paid him/settled the horses in with hay and fresh water and decided get a nice cold drink of water for me and read the forum. Glad to see your update......

On the liver.....my dad had a shadow on his liver after his cancer surgery at Mayo in Rochester,MN......that was 1997 and they've scanned it every year since watching it and it hasn't turned into anything yet...thank god. He beat colon cancer in 1991 and then beat lung cancer in 1997(he never smoked).

So, sometimes they do see stuff in scans on livers(they called dad's a shadow) and it doesn't always mean bad news. But it is good to know so they can keep any eye on it.....that is the way we have always tried to look at it.

I am glad your clipping horses and keeping your routine/plans...that's the spirit!

Keep on keeping on....









.....lots of prayers for you.......always......Russ from Iowa


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 14, 2008)

Linda,

Thank you for updating! Many more prayers and hugs coming your way from the west coast!!

Thinking of you a lot and hoping like you are that the spots are nothing.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Jul 14, 2008)

prayers still headed your way....

Angie


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jul 14, 2008)

Prayers Linda all will be well. Also that you'll be showing this weekend. Take it easy, I know it's better to keep busy. Prayers for you sweet heart.

God bless


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Jul 14, 2008)

Oh Linda,,,

We all will keep the prayers coming!!! Hope for some really good news next week!!!


----------



## Bozley (Jul 14, 2008)

Linda,

Spots or shadows are often times hemangiomas. A lot of people have them. They occur mostly in woman between the ages of 30 and 50 and they usuallly go undetected. Some people are even born with them. They are completely harmless and the only way anyone knows they have them is if they are seen accidently when you are having something else imaged.

I had my gallbladder out last year and they accidently saw that I had one on my liver. I had no symptoms. I went to Lahey in Boston and had more testing done and they said it is just an atypical hemangioma. A lot of times it becomes more noticeable with hormones. The birth control pill can make them enlarge. Now I go every 6 months to have it checked. It isn't a big deal at all. It is just something we keep an eye on.

So please do not loose sleep over it until the doctors tell you otherwise. It could be nothng and you shouldn't worry about it until they tell you for sure that it is something to be concerned about.

I am so sorry you are going through this.

Don't forget with the power of prayer miracles can happen and you certainly have a lot of powerful prayers coming your way!!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. Linda


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Continuing to send positive thoughts, hugs and tons of prayers your way!!










[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## Jill (Jul 15, 2008)

Linda, we are continuing to hold you in our thoughts and prayers!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 15, 2008)

You are the bear, remember that. He lives in your heart, he keeps you strong. You have my prayers and light each day.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm always sending you prayers. I'm on vacation starting tomorrow so if you need a hand or someone to talk to I'm home!


----------



## Candice (Jul 15, 2008)

Linda, I haven't stopped praying for you from the first time you posted. You keep going strong and I know the Lord will take care of you. Lots of HUGS!!!!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 15, 2008)

Linda, I pray that you get to enjoy your show this coming weekend. I am going to the first CDE I have been able to make this year this weekend, and I have broken ribs. Nothing compared to your challenges, but I find it somewhat amusing how good I am at having something go wrong when I am scheduled for something FUN!!! Out of three recognized CDEs I have competed in, the first one I did with kidney stones that needed surgery one week later, the second one was fine, then this one with broken ribs. Go figure!!! Bring on the sports tape is what I said!

I have missed the first two CDEs that I registered for this year, because I have had to take custody of my 18 month old granddaughter. That is either going to wear me out completely, or keep me young. Still not sure which of these! LOL

Keep your spirits up, I will be thinking of you this weekend!!!


----------



## yankee_minis (Jul 15, 2008)

What is it they say? No news is good news? You must be going crazy with them dragging it out like this!

I am so happy I'll see you at Area!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 15, 2008)

praying, praying praying and waiting to hear good news.

Pam


----------



## kaykay (Jul 15, 2008)

Sending prayers everyday!!!


----------



## Birchcrestminis (Jul 15, 2008)

Linda,

Continuing to send prayers your way.

Keep getting those horses ready!





Cathy


----------



## OhHorsePee (Jul 15, 2008)

Praying for health and happiness!


----------



## Fred (Jul 15, 2008)

THIS IS THE UPDATE and it wasn't good. FINALLY after getting ahold of the dr they told us that it was stage IV and they would only do chemotherapy that there was no cure and that I would only have weeks or months. Well guys I AM NOT GIVING UP. MIRACLES DO HAPPEN AND I AM NOT GOING TO QUIT. KEEP THEM PRAYERS A COMING CAUSE I AIN'T GOING NOWHERE SOON. I plan on being at Area 1 this weekend and they still don't know if they are doing chemo either thursday or friday. If they do it on friday we will drive over after the chemo. I AM GOING TO SHOW MY GUYS AND MAY THROW THE SHETLAND ON THE TRAILER JUST TO KEEP IT INTERESTING. All the kids are coming and so is Paul. Thank you so much for your prayers and so much for being such a good forum family. Special thanks to our own dear Bonnie. Love you all. Linda


----------



## minih (Jul 15, 2008)

Linda, they say that outlook is a big part of dealing with cancer and the treatment, and you sound like you have a good attitude going in. I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers along with your family. I hope you have a fun weekend.


----------



## Lilac Lane Farm (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## Russ (Jul 15, 2008)

You heard her everybody...she said keep those prayers coming .....she's not going to quit. Yeah, LINDA!





So here we go everybody band together and lets help out.........



....Continued prayers to you Linda and your family!





and.......ALWAYS REMEMBER......on the worst of the worst days......there IS ALWAYS HOPE!!!





Hope and prayers have gotten me through alot.....but having hope is just something we all need to keep with us. I truly believe that because out of hope springs everything good...love, faith, family, friends.

You have a great time this weekend at the Area 1.........have fun!


----------



## ClickMini (Jul 15, 2008)

Sending you all my love, Linda. I am sorry you are having to deal with this news. I hope you enjoy the heck out of your weekend, and show your horses with the pride they and you deserve.

BIG GIANT BEAR HUG from Amy and Flirty, we are behind you all the way girlfriend.


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 16, 2008)

And many more to come.


----------



## coopermini (Jul 16, 2008)

Linda keep up the battle! Maine mini club just had a meeting Tues Night and we are all pulling for you!

We will be in touch!

Mark


----------



## Fred (Jul 16, 2008)

Believe me I DO plan on a second opinion. I really feel we were blown off. Come on 3 weeks of waintig then with the surgeon we were early [our appt was for 2 we were there at 1:30] sat there for 50 minutes waiting and knew he was across the hall with another couple for 45 minutes. They came out all smiling and happy and he basicly checked me over and we asked about the CT scan. He hadn't even looked at it yet, went out came in a couple of minutes later and said I had a few spots on my liver GAH just what I needed to hear and said he would have the radiologist look at it and the tumor board was meeting today and they would give me a call. He saw us for about 5 minutes! THEY NEVER DID CALL! We had to call them and push it and they finally told us this. They don't do radiation for stage IV unless for pain but I AM GOING TO INSIST THEY DO IT FOR ME, bECAUSE darn IT THEY ONLY GAVE ME PAIN PILLS THIS ENTIRE TIME AND THEY DON'T ALWAYS WORK!. My own family doctor said the radiation will shrink it and decrease the pain so the first chance we get we will be getting a second opinion and having the family dr insist on the radiation. Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

You go girl!!!!!



GO GET EM!!!!!!! KICK butt!!!!!

You have the attitude you need!!!!!!!!!!!YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Tons of us are behind you praying! Get that second opinion!!!!

We intend on seeing you on this board for many years to come!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 16, 2008)

It's amazing to me you need to fight for all the info you get!




It's your body!! I hope your doc can kick some butts and get whatever you need started.

See you this weekend!


----------



## kaykay (Jul 16, 2008)

Linda please be your own best advocate. Doctors are human and make mistakes, QUESTION EVERYTHING! You need a doctor you can trust and feel has only whats best for you. Please also look at some alternative therapies and do them at the same time. I know many people that have fought cancer with nutrition and there are some great books on it.

I will be sending prayers every day

Kay


----------



## dancer31501 (Jul 16, 2008)

keep fighting Linda!!! If you need ANYTHING give me a call!! i wish i could see you at horseheads i sorry i cant
 


I have an ADS show to go to with Katelands!! Have fun at the show!! Also please let your kids know that if they evey need any thing or just someone to talk to, give me a call!!Keep fighting Linda!!!

love you

Amanda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

EXCELLENT POST KAY KAY!

I think it was Suzanne Summers that beat breast cancer with nutrition. ABSOLUTELY, seach for information!! Yahoo groups, message boards, etc! You've GOT to find a Doctor that you trust! Keep doing research!!!!!!!

KNOWLEDGE IS POWER


----------



## Diana (Jul 16, 2008)

Linda, I was in tears this morning when I read your post. Keep up that fighting spirit. Go to the show and enjoy. Have FUN. See you soon


----------



## bcody (Jul 16, 2008)

Linda,

I am sorry I have not posted, but you have been in my prayers, and will continue to be. Keep fighting, stand up for your rights and know we are all here behind you. You have such a great attitude and I will not stop praying for you.


----------



## minisch (Jul 16, 2008)

Go to Dana Farber Cancer Institute. I can't believe the way they treated you. Where did you go? My prayers are with you Linda.


----------



## SunQuest (Jul 16, 2008)

Hugs Linda. And you are in my prayers as well.

Keep positive as that will get you a long way to living longer. My grandfather was diagnosed with cancer and it was in stage IV also and had spread to all the major organs in his body. The doctors gave him 2 to 6 months to live once it was diagnosed. Guess what, he was in our lives for 2 years longer than the doctors gave him.

You can fight this. Prayers for strength and recovery!


----------



## Brandi* (Jul 16, 2008)

_Footprints_
One night a man had a dream. He dreamed 
he was walking along the beach with the LORD.


Across the sky flashed scenes from his life.
For each scene he noticed two sets of
footprints in the sand: one belonging
to him, and the other to the LORD.



When the last scene of his life flashed before him,
he looked back at the footprints in the sand.


He noticed that many times along the path of
his life there was only one set of footprints.




He also noticed that it happened at the very
lowest and saddest times in his life.


This really bothered him and he
questioned the LORD about it:


"LORD, you said that once I decided to follow
you, you'd walk with me all the way.
But I have noticed that during the most
troublesome times in my life,
there is only one set of footprints.
I don't understand why when
I needed you most you would leave me."



The LORD replied:


"My son, my precious child,
I love you and I would never leave you.
During your times of trial and suffering,
when you see only one set of footprints,
it was then that I carried you."



written by Mary Stevenson
This song always inspires me when I am down and out. It is in another language at the beginning but keep listening and it will change to english.
http://www.profileplaylist.net/mc/mp3playe...aylist=41203810


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 16, 2008)

I so wish we could go to Area I this weekend but we can't back out of our committment! I hope you have a wonderful show.

And keep pushing those doctors - as others said, you need to look out for yourself and explore every avenue including alternative therapies. I hope you still have the nutrition info I gave you - it helped people with cancer that I know. Let me know if I can help you further. I am here for you and will keep the prayers coming.

Mary


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 16, 2008)

I certainly agree with Kaykay, and so sorry to hear that the results there was not great. DO get a 2nd opinion and I would even see what kinds of alternative things are out there! We know you will not give up, so sending LOTS of prayers your way and have fun and good luck at the show this weekend!


----------



## Fred (Jul 16, 2008)

I have started alternative therapies with nutrition and reiki being the most prominent ones at the moment. I may be skinny right now but darn it I AM NOT QUITTING! NO WAY NO HOW! I have too many things I want to do. I CAN BEAT THIS AND HOW COULD I NOT WITH ALL OF YOU BEHIND ME! Love to all, Linda

I have started alternative therapies with nutrition and reiki being the most prominent ones at the moment. I may be skinny right now but darn it I AM NOT QUITTING! NO WAY NO HOW! I have too many things I want to do. I CAN BEAT THIS AND HOW COULD I NOT WITH ALL OF YOU BEHIND ME! Love to all, Linda


----------



## Charlene (Jul 16, 2008)

your attitude is amazing!! with all you have to do and everybody who is behind you 1,000%, you can't HELP but win this fight.

YOU GO GIRL!!!!!





of course, prayers and good thoughts coming your way from my little corner of the world.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 16, 2008)

Excellent! You are an amazing woman!!! Keep searching for information!!

Yes, we are all behind you and we all keep praying!!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 16, 2008)

Assailing the gates of Heaven in your name!


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2008)

Thank you all. We are going up to Dartmouth this am. Paul and I discussed the chemo and we are still iffy on it. I am letting the Lord handle this one because he knows far better than I. We may decide to opt out of it at the last minute if it doesn't feel right. I am going to follow my heart and instincts on this one because they knew this 3 weeks ago and if I am not getting the right answers I can go home and find more answers on my own. Linda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 17, 2008)

Listen inside as you are doing, follow your guides and your heart. God will hold you and help you as will many of us who send to you each day. I am glad you are using the Reiki and alternatives. It would be my honor to create something for you as well.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 17, 2008)

Thinking of you and praying for you today.

Joyce


----------



## barnbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Hope you find what you need to know today!


----------



## Diana (Jul 17, 2008)

Linda and family are forever in my thoughts and prayers. Keep on fighting.


----------



## li'l bit (Jul 17, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## AngieA (Jul 17, 2008)

God Bless ...prayers are said nightly....


----------



## Fred (Jul 17, 2008)

Love all you guys. Right now I feel like crap but that is a GOOD thing because it means its working. Just keep praying those bad cells out of my body. Thanks, Linda


----------



## Chico (Jul 18, 2008)

Your a wonder! Your positive attitude has been a kick in my butt for my personal heck right now. If you can do itI can.

Warm wishes your way.

chico


----------



## Diana (Jul 18, 2008)

Linda from your post I gather that you took some chemo. Take the meds that they gave you also. The girl in the office didn't when she start her chemo for breast cancer and ended pretty sick and very tired the second and third days after treatment. Hang in there and win one for Fred. We will be routing for you in NH.

Does anyone know if they will be having a live procast that we can jump on the computer with at Area 1.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jul 18, 2008)

Prayers going out to you Linda. Keep fighting and stay as positive as you can! Miracles can and do happen and they can happen to you!


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 18, 2008)

Keeping you in my thoughts!!!


----------



## Fred (Jul 18, 2008)

Diana I did take all the meds and I really wish I hadn't. I am tossing the new pain drug they gave me it was WORSE than useless. I went back to the old one and it worked much much better. Last night the stomach cramps were so bad I really didn't know if we would be able to go but after calling and going back on the old drug we will be on our way today! Thank you all for your prayers they mean so very much. Fred is a bit POed because the kids had to wash him. I haven't even clipped his head or neck yet but he doesn't show till sunday. All three kids are coming so I have plenty of help and plenty of friends. Love Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

Where is the show you are going to? Have a blast, and best of luck to you!!

Hopefully, I"ll have show horse some day. I'll be happy just going to the local shows! Maybe I can with my foal that is in the process of being conceived right now! LOL!!!

I'm praying, Linda! Hoping you feel better and have a great weekend!!!

Joyce


----------



## Sonya (Jul 18, 2008)

Sending tons of prayers. I'm sorry the news wasn't good, I agree with everyone who said to get a second opinion. On alternative treatments....I think they are great as a supplement to traditional medicine, but please do not rely on those alone...I lost a very dear friend because of it, she would still be alive if she listened to her doctors and had radiation and chemo, but she refused insisting her diet could beat her cervical cancer alone.

You are very very strong and will be thinking about you and your family alot.


----------



## Fred (Jul 18, 2008)

Sonja don't worry the alternative people I am going to also believe you need both to create a balance. The bible also doesn't discount drs. We all need each other and by working in harmony I truly believe that IT WILL WORK. Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 18, 2008)

You LAUGH at it Linda!!! Tell that cancer right where to go and how to get there!!!!!!! You are already on your way!!!!! You've already gotten rid of some of it and you've got the rest of it scared!! Keep doing everything your Drs and the alternitive people tell you to do!!! We are all praying it exits your body quickly and you never have to think of this horrible time again!

I will keep praying for you!

Joyce


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 18, 2008)

kaykay said:


> Linda please be your own best advocate. Doctors are human and make mistakes, QUESTION EVERYTHING! You need a doctor you can trust and feel has only whats best for you. Please also look at some alternative therapies and do them at the same time. I know many people that have fought cancer with nutrition and there are some great books on it.
> 
> I will be sending prayers every day


Keep fighting because miracles do happen!!! We all believe and continue to pray.

On the nutrition thing, I learned something that worked in dog cancer - my Basset Emily passed from an aggressive mouth cancer. My vet did not recommend surgery as she said she could not get it all.

A few months later another dog came to the the clinic with the same condition as Emily had and the owners insisted on surgery, and the vet told me she knows she did not get it all. The owners followed up the surgery with "Cassie tea", which they also took for themselves for health. It is really called Eissac tea (Cassie, backwards) and I do not know the period of time but the vet rechecked the dog and it did not have mouth cancer and the vet was baffled as she said it was malignant and she said she has no explanation....I do not know anything about it but would like to learn more, myself.

Can't wait to see you and your family on Sunday... and looking forward to seeing your Shetland!!!






Dee


----------



## barnbum (Jul 18, 2008)

Maybe Linda's stallion won't feel like being caught during Liberty and we can all enjoy watching him run--drool.





Hang in there, Linda....see you Sunday. There are going to be a lot of forum folks in one stall aisle.


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 19, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Just wanted you to know you are still in my thoughts and prayers. Hope you have a fun weekend at the show and kick booty



[/SIZE]

Joy


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 19, 2008)

Thinking of you today Linda and hope you have a great weekend. Will look forward to your updates from the show! Yep, we are all behind you - dont give up, and know that we are all here! What a trooper you are! Are you keeping a diary of it all? It may help you with your ups and downs while you get through this and can be a good record too of what works best for you regarding meds, and other things, etc...

Sending a truckload of love and support your way!!!




HUGS!


----------



## Diana (Jul 21, 2008)

Our thoughts and prayers are still headed your way. Get some rest from your long trip. I heard that Max kicked butt.


----------



## Fred (Jul 21, 2008)

It was a FANTASTIC time. I have such a great FAMILY and I am not just talking about my husband and kids! EVERYONE was so wonderful to us and the just thinking about how wonderful they were just makes the tears start. WE ARE ALL A BIG FAMILY! That was proven to me time and again this weekend. Yes Max kicked butt and he just about kicked mine too! The little stinker. He won his futurity and Courtney is so pleased. I got to see MANY MANY people that I enjoy and love so much and that in itself was worth the trip. Right now I am pooped so I will update more but I will say I got to drive Fred and according to my calculations [hope they are right] he has his hall of fame in pleasure. All in all a fantastic weekend! Love to all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 21, 2008)

I'm so glad you had such a fantastic time!! I would love to get into showing! I've only shown the big horses and never shown a mini! I know I would be addicted with the first show!!!

Major Congratulations to you!!!!

Joyce


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 21, 2008)

Such a treat to share this weekend in a small part, to see Max kick some butt, (he's a caution but wow how gorgeous) and then to see handsome Fred do his thing so handsomely, you looked great! Lots of love n hugs


----------



## Diana (Jul 21, 2008)

Linda, I'm so glad you had a wonderful time. Glad to hear that Fred has his hall of fame for pleasure. Great job to you and your family. Get some rest and I'll call you on towards Wed after you have had time to rest.

Love ya


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 21, 2008)

Glad to hear that Max & Fred had a great show. I will call you later in the week to talk.


----------



## targetsmom (Jul 21, 2008)

Linda-

So glad to hear about the show, but not surprised about the results! As I recall, Max kicked our butts in the Memorial Day weekend show. Very handsome boy. And then there is Fred.... awesome!!! Now, some of us would love to see pictures - I think all you need to do is give permission. Wish we could have been there, but Princess was committed to a fundraiser in CT.

Mary


----------



## Fred (Jul 21, 2008)

Karla [barnbum] took a ton of pictures and she has my permission to post. I unfortunately didn't get a chance to take any but if anyone else has some they are welcome to post them. Linda


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 21, 2008)

That is awesome, can't wait to see pics! I am so glad you went and that you had a good time- and congrats on the award too!!!


----------



## justanothercowgirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Sorry I missed seeing you this weekend Linda, we staying in Ontario and showed at the R show here. Steve and I finished our HOF in Pleasure driving this weekend too!



I am thinking about you everyday and sending you lots of love and prayers.

Pam


----------



## barnbum (Jul 21, 2008)

Linda--it was so wonderful to see you and your family. I chatted with your husband a little bit. What a great guy. Courtney is such an incredible horsewoman--wonder where she gets it?





I'll be happy to post a few of those photos... I'll start a new post tomorrow....


----------



## joylee123 (Jul 21, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]









So Glad you had an awesome weekend



[/SIZE]

Hugs and prayers,

Joy


----------



## Fred (Jul 23, 2008)

Area 1 wa absolutely fantastic! Just keep those prayers coming because round # 2 chemo is tomorrow. All three kids are going up with us. IT WILL WORK! I KNOW IT WILL~ Love to all, Linda


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still praying!


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm still sending prayers for you. I'll lite a candle for you tomorrow morning.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 23, 2008)

Prayers comming from my place too!

Tons of them!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Jul 23, 2008)

Prayers coming from Florida. Stay strong - it WILL work.

Barbie


----------



## Diana (Jul 23, 2008)

Linda all our prayers go with you. I know lots of us keep mentioning how is Paul and Courtney doing and we complete forget about Matt and Kim. Matt is usually so quite, well all 3 kids are pretty quite. Glad they will be with you and are home to help out.

Wish we were closer. I know that you will keep fighting and this will work. I saw one of the post a while back about cassie tea (Eissac) and have been reading up on it a bit. I think I'm going to get some for myself as it covers a lot of different things. Might even get some for Karen.

Love ya


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 24, 2008)

All my prayers/thoughts are coming you and the family!!!!

Sending along a few hugs too!!!


----------



## CrescentMinis (Jul 25, 2008)

Linda,

Hoping you are feeling better today. You are always in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Fred (Jul 25, 2008)

Thanks guys the prayers help when I have my down moments and I know they help to heal also. Love, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Jul 26, 2008)

Linda,

How are you feeling? Do you need help with anything at the house, barn or other? You know you have a lot of local people that would jump in a heartbeat if there is something you need help with. Please just say the word.

Do you plan on going to next weekends MMHC show? If so, we would be happy to help you get your horses ready etc.

Sue


----------



## Fred (Jul 26, 2008)

Definately going to the mmhc show wouldn't miss it. Kim is going to come with us this time she said so this morning. We plan on having fun. Thank you so much Sue. It would be great to get together to do stuff before the show though also. Linda


----------



## Mercysmom (Jul 26, 2008)

Fred said:


> Area 1 wa absolutely fantastic! Just keep those prayers coming because round # 2 chemo is tomorrow. All three kids are going up with us. IT WILL WORK! I KNOW IT WILL~ Love to all, Linda



Keep kicking that cancer's butt, Linda! You will do it!

So good to see you showing at Area One... and hope to see you soon - Freedom wants to take the tools from your pockets like she usually does!

Dee


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2008)

Had a fantastic visit with Sue and MaKayla. I was so looking forward to their coming and the rain held off so we got to drive Miss Becky! I don't know who had the biggest smile whether it was me, Sue, MaKayla or Becky. Becky just loves to drive she is a driving machine. What a absolutely glorious day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Linda


----------



## Diana (Jul 27, 2008)

Linda, Glad all of you had a great time driving Becky. I'll get to drive her one of these days. I just love that girl. We had a good time at CMHC today and lots of people asked about you. Karen is sending you something from the show from everyone.

Love ya

Diana


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 27, 2008)

Listen to you! Feel my huge smile and warm energy coming again and again...


----------



## Fancy (Jul 27, 2008)

Linda,

My mom and I had a great time! The whole ride home we talked about how much fun it was to drive Becky! We were looking forward to seeing you all week. We luck out! We get to hang out with you this Sunday at the MMHC show too! Don't forget... if you need any help getting your horses ready for the show we will be there in a heart beat.

Makayla

P.S. Mom, I guess we were thinking of Linda at the same time!


----------



## Bozley (Jul 27, 2008)

Linda,

Makayla & I had such a great time today as well. You are right, we all had big smiles on our faces driving Becky. You just cannot help it. She is so much fun to drive.

It was so nice to see you with Paul too. You too are like a couple of newlyweds with the way you both look at each other and hold each other. I could see so much love in both your eyes. You said to us "I am truly blessed" and you really are. You have an awesome family, great friends, plus some really cool horses. You have a lot of sources to pull a great deal of strength from and because of that, I know you will beat this. No doubt about it.

Looking forward to seeing you next Sunday at the MMHC show.

Love,

Sue


----------



## barnbum (Jul 27, 2008)

> You said to us "I am truly blessed"


















Ahem--those of us too old for imaginiations would love to see pictures of today's smiles.....


----------



## Fred (Jul 27, 2008)

Unfortunately Karla we didn't take any pictures today but next week they Michelle Shea should be the photographer. I would post a picture of Paul and I but this darn computer won't let me! I am truly blessed with the family and friends I have [plus some pretty neat horses who understand me]. Just keep on a praying, cause I know the prayers REALLY DO WORK! Also a very special thanks to ALL who have donated to the ribbons for Linda! With me not working it has been a blessing you can only imagine! Thank you all and especially MaKayla and Sue for starting it and all my other dear friends for keeping it going. I have tears everytime I think of all the things all of you have done for me. Love to all, Linda


----------



## Fred (Jul 29, 2008)

Hate to ask but could you guys send a few prayers for strength for my husband. He is so tired and working so hard. This whole thing has been really hard on him and a few prayers his way would be greatly appreciated. I know I appreciate all the ones you send me. Thank you all so much. Love to all, Linda


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jul 29, 2008)

Oh Linda, each time I send for you, Paul gets some as well, but I shall send one just for him tonite, the young ones also.


----------



## HGFarm (Jul 29, 2008)

Absolutely Linda, prayers for your hubby too- for all your family!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Jul 29, 2008)

Prayers to your hubby, Linda. I'm sorry you guys are going through this. Keep up the good work, you're doing an awesome job!!


----------



## barnbum (Jul 29, 2008)

You betcha.



He must have a lot on his mind.


----------



## Teresa (Jul 29, 2008)

I love your attitude.....If you ever think you want to check out MD Anderson in Houston, email me. I have an extra bedroom and live in Cypress not too far from Houston.

Vickie, Journeys End, is my farrier.......so you can get an update from her to make sure that I am not a computer stalker.





Saying lots of prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Diana (Jul 30, 2008)

Sending Paul our prayers also. Linda give him some of that tea for a big of energy.


----------



## Bozley (Jul 30, 2008)

Linda,

Your family is always in our prayers.

Just tell Paul to sit back and relax at the show. You will have plenty of people there to help you get your horses ready.

Sue


----------



## Russ (Jul 30, 2008)

Hey Linda



, sending prayers for your husband and you too!

I went to my first show of the season this past weekend and had alot of fun. I thought of you several times and hoped you were having a good weekend too! Take care, Russ


----------



## Bozley (Jul 30, 2008)

Linda,

I know you are going for another round of chemo tomorrow. I just want you to know that I will be thinking about you and hope it doesn't knock you out like the first round did.

You are always in my prayers.

Sue


----------



## Miniv (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda,

You are one amazing lady.........Prayers and Light continue your way, with Paul included. Blessings.......


----------



## CyndiM (Jul 31, 2008)

I will gladly add Paul to my prayers. I'll light a candle for you tomorrow. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## Fred (Jul 31, 2008)

Thank you all. I've been pretty much told I've been written off by the medical community. I am changing to a hospital 5 minutes from the house so this is my last chemo at Dartmouth. I can't see wasting a whole precious day sitting around for hours 2 hours from home. I AM looking into other options but Dartmouth will not do a clinical trial on me. Like I said they have written me off. I can do the chemo closer to home do alternatives and keep on looking to see what is available. I try to go to the ocean every day and I can tell you all of your prayers DO make a HUGE impact on me. I can WIN this and I do believe in miracles. My family, friends and horses keep me going and sane. Thank you all. Linda


----------



## Diana (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda, our thoughts and prayer are going out to you and your family everyday. The last few days have been very nice to be able to spend at the ocean, wish I was closer to enjoy them with you. I love the ocean but the cribbean warm oceans are the best. Love and prayers. See ya on Sunday.


----------



## Charley (Jul 31, 2008)

Your attitude is amazing. I also think the prayers are helping. I am keeping you and your family in my continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bunnylady (Jul 31, 2008)

Some people use Rosaries. I think of you and say a prayer every time I reach down for a mini's hoof!






Continuing to pray for you and yours. {{{Hugs}}}


----------



## dreamlandnh (Jul 31, 2008)

I continue to send thoughts/prayers your way for you and the family.

I have something for you that I did at the Colonial Show. I will bring it with me to Maine. Just a little something to show that we are all thinking of you.

Karen


----------



## Bozley (Jul 31, 2008)

Linda,

Are you okay? I know you just had chemo. Did it go better this time or the same?

MANY people were thinking of you.

ALL our love,

Sue


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 2, 2008)

My prayers contiue! Keep searching for information, knowledge is POWER!!!!!

Have a great time at the horse show tomorrow.





Joyce


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 2, 2008)

God bless you Linda! You are in my thoughts and prayers daily. I completely agree with saving the travel time and skipping Dartmouth in favor of close to home, for the same treatment (minus the negativity!). Your attitude is so inspiring to me, and I feel that will help your body respond to treatments better and take what it needs from the alternative therapies you find.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Aug 2, 2008)

I am sorry they are treating you that way Linda. Sometimes they get jaded in their jobs I guess. I have a friend that had Hodgekins disease, where they told her to go home and put everything in order. She did not. She found a Dr in Texas and got treatment. When her oncologist found out that she was going to try this, he called and and told her to accept it, and to save her money.

She is fine today after about 20 years. She has gotten breast cancer twice since and beat those too. The thing about her is, she is always laughing. She is the goofiest fun loving person and she never lets things get her down. So there is hope Linda!!!!!


----------



## Fred (Aug 2, 2008)

Thank you everyone. I really DO need the prayers you all inspire ME! How could I lose with such wonderful people behind me. I am having a "bad" day today but you pick me up and carry me on. I WILL BEAT THIS! Thank you. Love, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Aug 2, 2008)

Linda,

I am sorry you are having a bad day and that is okay. You are allowed to have bad days. But tomorrow you need to pull yourself up and be strong. You have an army of friends and family behind you. You need to fight like you have never fought before. We are all there as your reinforcements. When you feel like you are getting weak, just lean on all of us, we ALL will be there with our thoughts, prayers and a multitude of shoulders to lean on. This isn't just your battle. We are there with you every step of the way!

Love,

Sue


----------



## barnbum (Aug 2, 2008)

Linda--





That's all. Just





Oh--and


----------



## Fred (Aug 2, 2008)

Thanks guys! I needed that. Linda


----------



## Diana (Aug 2, 2008)

LInda, Hoping to see you at the show on Sunday. Karen has a special gift to you which comes from France. It arrived today in my mailbox and I was so suprised. I knew who had send the package but not how she knew that I had a very sick friend and could use all the powers of God to help us on this one. Karen will tell you more tomorrow and the rest of you after we give it to Linda.




Love ya Diana


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 2, 2008)

Hang in there Linda



Hopefully tomorrow will be better


----------



## lyn_j (Aug 2, 2008)

Linda, sending you warm wishes and hugs and white healing light . Wishing you and your famly Gods blessings. Remember if He brings you to it, he will bring you THROUGH it!

Lyn

Need your address. E mail me please. [email protected]


----------



## Fred (Aug 3, 2008)

What a blessed day at the show today. I am so blessed and PRAYERS DO WORK! Love to all, Linda


----------



## CyndiM (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm so happy to hear today was a good day!





* [SIZE=12pt]((((HUGS)))) [/SIZE]*

Keeping you in my prayers and thoughts.


----------



## REO (Aug 3, 2008)

Linda, I have not been posting on these threads, but I have been keeping up and most of all........

I've been sending you many PRAYERS, good wishes and healing thoughts.

Great BIG {{{{{Hug}}}}}

Robin


----------



## Casnos Minis (Aug 3, 2008)

Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers coming you way.

Christy


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Aug 3, 2008)

Excellent! Do tell more when you've rested.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 3, 2008)

I will share my secret that was brought for Linda today at the show. I was told by a very good friend of mine that she needed Holy Water from Lourdes France. I have some very good friends in France and they were able to send me Holy Water and it just happen to show up in the mail yesterday. We all prayed with her as she drank the Holy Water.


----------



## Diana (Aug 4, 2008)

It was a very touching moment when we were all there holding hands and praying for her as she drank the Holy water. As I write this I get shivers up and down my body as I do when Bonnie does a read for me or tells me about one that she has done. Prayers are a powerful medicine and we all now that Linda and family appreciate all that we are doing for them. They are a well deserved family.

[SIZE=24pt] :love [/SIZE]


----------



## Fred (Aug 4, 2008)

It was an incredible moment and one I will always cherish. What friends you guys are just way tool cool for words. Love, Linda


----------



## Bozley (Aug 4, 2008)

Yesterday was a very emotional day. It was just so heartwarming to see so many people gathered around Linda. Everyone was hugging and laughing and just being really good, true friends. The winning/losing of ribbons was not even on the fore front of our minds. It was just about gathering together and celebrating our love for Linda and our faith that miracles do happen. Having the holy water there just in time for this gathering was no accident. I truly believe it happened for a reason and it will work!!!


----------



## ozymandias (Aug 4, 2008)

My mom had surgery for advanced colon cancer. The tumor was the size of a large grapefruit and it has spread to the lymph nodes. Her surgeon (St. Vincents Chief of Surgery) came in after the surgery where he removed 2 feet of intestines and just stitched her back up and said (and I'll never forget this as long as I live) " Well Marian, we all have to die sometime". He told her to get her things in order. There's no chemo for this type and this advanced cancer. He gave her 12 weeks tops.

I'm going to visit her this weekend for a party she's throwing.

Her surgery was 14 years ago last week. She's 100% cancer free and at 75 has been told by her doctors that she's the healthiest 75 year old they've ever met.

My Dad was diagnosed with unoperable pancreatic cancer. They tried to do a Whipple but closed him up 2 hours after going in and said it couldn't be done. He was given 8 weeks. He was put under hospice care. Bed ridden and down to 98 lbs, on a morphine drip we started to make plans




. He couldn't even feed himself and hospice said it was a matter of days.

We then put him on what I'm about to tell you about. Within a year he had put on 70lbs and went on vacation to Florida with his wife and grandkids. He lived 2 1/2 more years, was told by hospice, doctors and everyone that there was no explanation. He even became the subject of a Pacific Northwest Cancer Physicians monthly meeting because people just don't come back like he did.

He has since passed after 3 years of being very healthy



but only IMO...because he stopped this "treatment" too early thinking he was cured before he was.

SO here is what you NEED to do...

No animal fats. No butter, cheese, red meats etc. They feed cancers.

No processed foods. No tinned products, frozen dinners, etc. They all have fats and sugars that feed cancers.

No refined sugars.

No bleached or refined grains. No white breads. No white rice. You need ALL whole grains.

You must start to juice, every day. The darker greener the leaf the better. Any and ALL cruciferous vegetables. These are the veggies with leaves the shape of a cross...broccoli, kale, cabbage etc.

Reishi and shietake mushrooms..these are on the Japanese Cancer diet and have cancer fighting phytochemicals known to shrink and kill cancers.

Miso..as much as you can drink. Barley miso especially.

Soy produces. Edamame, tofu etc.

No meat, no eggs, no chicken. Just wild caught fish.

Fruits and veggies, juiced, raw and liightly cooked.

Research the Japanese Macrobiotic diet. It 100% cured my mom. She had NO chemo, no radiation. All she did was radically change her diet. She was given months, she's cancer free at 14 years.

Lastly, https://www.mannatech.com/Shopping/ProductCatalog.aspx you MUST take Advanced Amnotrose. It saved my dad and gave him 3 years until he stopped taking it. It's expensive but IT WORKS...and I have nothing to make by telling you this...other than I KNOW it will save you. Go on a life saving dose.

Start right now.

Call me if you want to talk more 541-306-8555

Everything I've said can be verified as 100% accurate.

You have nothing to loose by trying it and everything to gain. Please believe me. This diet SAVED my mom and dad and I wouldn't hesitate to go on it if I were you.

There is an island off Japan where the inhabitants have no cancer, live to their hundreds and their diet is meager...brown rice, fish, soy products, vegetables friut, mushrooms (certain ones)

Go for it kiddo.

Love.

Danna Miyamoto

_This post was edited to add...The reason WHY you are going to be eating these foods is that they BOOST and support YOUR immune system. YOU and your immune system are going to fight and beat this. DOn't eat anything that compromises your immune system and that includes processed foods, pesticides, hormones, sugars etc. _


----------



## bcody (Aug 4, 2008)

Linda,

Just wanted to let you know, that although I do not post very often, you and your family are always in my prayers.

My brother had Hodgkins, it had spread to his liver. He followed a diet like Ozymandias wrote about, along with chemo and radiation. He has been cancer free for over ten years, very healthy and still eats the same way.

I also know a ood friend who swears by ambitrol. I do not take it or sell it or anything, but just thought I would put my 2 cents in. She had horrible allergies to everything and constant infections. (She does not sell it either ).

Continued prayers for you and your family


----------



## barnbum (Aug 4, 2008)

> Yesterday was a very emotional day. It was just so heartwarming to see so many people gathered around Linda. Everyone was hugging and laughing and just being really good, true friends. The winning/losing of ribbons was not even on the fore front of our minds. It was just about gathering together and celebrating our love for Linda and our faith that miracles do happen. Having the holy water there just in time for this gathering was no accident. I truly believe it happened for a reason and it will work!!!


goosebumps.














I love the stories about those who beat this! Thanks for sharing to all who typed them out.


----------



## Mercysmom (Aug 4, 2008)

You are in my thoughts, Linda! Stay strong!

Dee


----------



## Vicky Texas (Aug 4, 2008)

Linda

Hello, I was reading your post. I am sorry I don't get to come on here much here

lately. With this job I have now. I have added you to my prayers, and will keep you

in my prayers. I don't know if you know about Rod Parlsey and his ministry. He is

holding a huge prayer on 8/8/8. My Mom sowed a seed tonight and some prayers.

We added you to our list of prayers. For compelete healing. There will be so many

people praying that night for all the prayers, and your name will be on that alter for

complete healing. So hold the faith and hang in there. God is able to give miracles.

We will believe you will get one.

Prayers and Hugs

Vicky


----------



## Fred (Aug 6, 2008)

It is pouring cats and dogs here today but it is still a beautiful day. Went to the beach and got more sea glass. I will have the worlds biggest collection at this rate. Thank you all so much for your prayers they DO help so very much. Love, Linda


----------



## kaykay (Aug 6, 2008)

I have been out of town but just wanted you to know you and your family are in my prayers every day!! I too am a huge believer in the power of prayer and the miracles that do happen.

hugssss

Kay


----------



## redwoodsong (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi there Linda, Patty F. here from Boscawen. You came over a few times to trim my minis, Shadow, Amelia and Sunshine. Not sure who I had at the time, but I'm mini-free at the moment. Bonnie has kept me up to date with your progress and I've been reading a lot here. I'm so glad that you are not the type to give up!

Here is an article from the Concord Monitor today about a doctor who beat cancer. Thought is was very inspiring, so thought I'd share. Would love to read an article like this in 12 years that has your name at the top!

http://www.concordmonitor.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080806/FRONTPAGE/808060304http://www.concordmonitor.com/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20080806/FRONTPAGE/808060304

I am also a student of reiki and would be honored to send you some.

Wishing you and yours all the best,

redwoodsong

[email protected]


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 6, 2008)

Linda,

LOTS of HUGS and PRAYERS coming your way from Wisconsin!!

I am also a huge believer in prayer and I know from past experience, it does help and miracles do happen!


----------



## Fred (Aug 7, 2008)

Your prayers DO work the client who did this just called me to apologize what he did. Thank you all. Love, Linda


----------



## Fred (Aug 9, 2008)

Doing the happy dance today going to see my granddaughter at her house for supper! Love to all, Linda


----------



## Fancy (Aug 9, 2008)

Linda,

I'm so happy for you that you get to see your granddaughter. She is so adorable! Whenever I see her at the shows, I just want to run up and give her a great big hug! She was so sweet trying to feed the horses chips at our last show.

I'll see you in a little bit!

Makayla


----------



## Diana (Aug 9, 2008)

Linda, I'm so glad that your daughter decided that she and her family needs to be with all of you. Now it's one big family and granddaughters are judt wonderful, well grandsons also. Enjoy your supper.

Fancy, I'm jealious that you live so near to Linda and can go over a visit often. Give her a hug for me.


----------



## coopermini (Aug 9, 2008)

Linda,

Hope your evening went well with your granddaughter! We are all thinking of you and your family!

Mark


----------



## Fancy (Aug 10, 2008)

Linda and the whole family came over my house on their way up to her daughter's house. They got to meet Fancy and Bozley our first two minis. We were looking for new homes for our 12 chickens to make room for our spring foals and Linda and her family decided they are going to take them. They will be getting about 12 eggs a day!

My mom and I are very excited that Linda and Courtney are going to NBARH show this weekend! I know we all will have a fun time. It is a great show.

We are also kidnapping Courtney!



We are taking her and Kisses to the Hopkinton show Labor Day Weekend with us while Linda and Paul drive Fred to NY.

Makayla


----------



## Fred (Aug 11, 2008)

Washed and clipped Fred yesterday and he was SO VERY HAPPY! He looks good but hes such a good boy and takes such good care of me. Today its just miserable and raining and giving me such a down day, I am hoping tomorrow is nice so I can do more with Fred. Thank you so much for your continued prayers. Love to all, Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 11, 2008)

Linda, you are sounding awesome! Maybe I'll get to meet you at NbarH this weekend!!! I'm hoping for perfect weather!!!

Joyce


----------



## Bozley (Aug 11, 2008)

Linda,

Glad you had a nice day with Fred yesterday. I cannot blame you for having a down day with the weather today. It was just miserable out. Cold, raw and rainy. But there is always tomorrow!

Looking forward to Saturday!

Love,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Aug 11, 2008)

Courtney has to clip Kisses. I got creative and he looks like a lawn mower hit him. I think its pretty cute but I think Courtney will opt for a more traditional clip job for NbarH. It will give her practice though she really wanted to clip him today. She found a pocket of little garnets on the beach this morning and Kim found a perfect miniature quartz crystal even with this overcast weather. Joyce I hope I get to meet you. We have to leave a little early due to my sister-in-laws birthday but we will be there with the big white trailer with one horse and the 12 chickens Sue will be dropping off for us. See you then. Linda


----------



## Diana (Aug 12, 2008)

Linda, I'm going to have to set up a date to come and walk the beach with you. I love doing that and just don't do it here anymore. To busy but I'm going to find the time. Have a great time at NbarH this weekend. I bet Fred looks great and ready to go.


----------



## Bozley (Aug 12, 2008)

Linda,

I just wanted you to know I am thinking about you and your family. I just wish I could take away all the pain you are going through and pray that with each new day you will feel healthier and stronger.

Take care,

Sue


----------



## Fred (Aug 14, 2008)

The past two days have not been good. I have chemo today so I am hoping I feel better for the show on sunday. I am also looking forward to sitting back with Sue at the NbarH show on sat with Courtney. Linda


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 14, 2008)

Tons of Prayers for you Linda! Hoping you feel better after your chemo.

Looking forward to meeting you at NbarH!!!!

Joyce


----------



## Basketmiss (Aug 14, 2008)

I hope you get thru todays chemo without too many issues. Keep your spirits up, it DOES make a difference. I know its hard when its rainy and yucky... We are completely dark here and rainy too for the whole weekend they are saying..

Missy


----------



## dreamlandnh (Aug 16, 2008)

HI...just wondering how you chemo went. You are in my thoughts no matter where I am.

Kar


----------



## CrescentMinis (Aug 16, 2008)

Also was thinking of you and thought I would check in....you are in my prayers daily and I hope you have a wonderful weekend and have lots of energy to enjoy it.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Aug 16, 2008)

Linda, I met you today at NbarH! And I watched you and your daughter show! You are a special family! I am a mother and I can see from far away how well brought up your beautiful daughter is! I heard her telling someone how you tought her to trim and she trimmed her horse herself! Oh, I mean, FEET!!! Not coat! She was beaming as she was telling the other girl this! She was so proud!!!!

I was telling you I love your Grullo boy, and that I have a mare the same color!! Your boy is priceless and a FRED son to boot!!!! Your horses are beautiful and turned out and shown to perfection!!! You should be very proud, as I'm sure you are!!

Joyce


----------



## Fred (Aug 16, 2008)

Joyce, It was so nice to meet you. Courtney does indeed usually trim her horses feet. This one time however I had to for her. BUT she body clipped both her gelding and Jack. Jack the colt you were admiring is now owned by our own Bonnie Fogg. I didn't know if I would be able to show him today so she [bonnie] didn't know he went in the class until after the fact. Jack did well he won the stallion a class with 6 in it and won the two year old class with I think about 12 in it. Bonnie was very happy her new man did well. I am also very proud of the job Courtney did today and the clipping jobs she did on both horses. It was a fun day and I got to see a lot of people I haven't seen in quite a while. Everyone has been so wonderful. Love to all, Linda


----------



## MInx (Aug 17, 2008)

*




I know I'm not on a lot anymore but I do read and I wish you all the luck my fervent offered prayers will serve.*

Maxine


----------

